

Cryptocat's lead dev talks about the latest vulnerability - janerik
http://media.ccc.de/browse/conferences/sigint13/konferenz_mp6_og_-_2013-07-05_15:00_-_cryptocat_the_social_and_technical_challenges_of_making_crypto_accessible_to_everyone_-_nadim_kobeissi_-_5050.html

======
janerik
Also see the Q&A from later that day:
[http://media.ccc.de/browse/conferences/sigint13/vortrag_mp6_...](http://media.ccc.de/browse/conferences/sigint13/vortrag_mp6_og_-_2013-07-05_19:00_-_q_a_with_nadim_on_cryptocat_-_5089.html)

Both videos also downloadable from
[http://ftp.ccc.de/events/sigint13/mp4-h264/](http://ftp.ccc.de/events/sigint13/mp4-h264/)

------
mtgx
Has the CCC conference started already? Or is this a one-off speech?

~~~
janerik
This talk is from the sigint 2013
([http://sigint.ccc.de/](http://sigint.ccc.de/)), the CCC's summer conference.
Nadim's talk was just the day after Decryptocat was published.

